# (2) L7's or (1) fi BTL 18"



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

i'm going to change out the subs in my 90 lac just to change this up a lil bit. which set up will hit harder... 2 L7's 15" or (1) fi BTL 18"???? i'm thinking the kickers but i have never heard a fi sub. my sub amp is a planet audio 2200w class d 1 ohm stable.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

i have a kicker 15" L7, i also have a Q18 from FI. i'd say the BTL would be louder than the two kickers. not sure though since i only have the one kicker and not two of them.


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

If you went ported with both choices, the BTL would be "louder" but it is not a daily musical sub...

The BTL is designed to be loud at higher frequencies for SPL, it's not a low bass oriented sub that you need for a daily setup playing music...

A pair of Fi Q's would be a lot louder and sound a LOT better than the L-7's while doing it...


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 21 2007, 10:38 AM~7044220
> *If you went ported with both choices, the BTL would be "louder" but it is not a daily musical sub...
> 
> The BTL is designed to be loud at higher frequencies for SPL, it's not a low bass oriented sub that you need for a daily setup playing music...
> ...


my thoughts completely


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

how much and where would you buy some fi-q's?


----------



## fleetwoodpimpin (Mar 28, 2006)

ficaraudio.com is the site, I was wondering how long you guys waited for your subs to arrive from FI? The only reason i ask is cause i read on there sight that they are built after you order


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 21 2007, 12:41 PM~7044822
> *ficaraudio.com is the site, I was wondering how long you guys waited for your subs to arrive from FI? The only reason i ask is cause i read on there sight that they are built after you order
> *


i just recieved another X12 for one of my friend's cars and it took about 10 business days to get to florida (im just north of miami) after i ordered.


----------



## klownin04 (Dec 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fleetwoodpimpin_@Jan 21 2007, 11:41 AM~7044822
> *ficaraudio.com is the site, I was wondering how long you guys waited for your subs to arrive from FI? The only reason i ask is cause i read on there sight that they are built after you order
> *


I got mine about 6 days after I ordered


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

i don't drive the car much maybe like twice a month so the btl might still be an option i guess. how about 2 15" q's only problem then is the price i can get two L7's for $400 fi-q's are are $280ea. i would like the two 18"q's but i would not have the air space with my air bag setup. i have the medium size nitro tank in the trunk the rest is under the car.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

you won't need more than one of the 18".


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Jan 21 2007, 05:24 PM~7046545
> *i don't drive the car much maybe like twice a month so the btl might still be an option i guess. how about 2 15" q's only problem then is the price i can get two L7's for $400 fi-q's are are $280ea. i would like the two 18"q's but i would not have the air space with my air bag setup. i have the medium size nitro tank in the trunk the rest is under the car.
> *


Do a single Fi Q 18" ported, you won't be happy with a BTL for music in a daily...


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

i have about 9 1/2cu ft. and could get another foot or two... would i be able to do 2 18"q's sealed or even ported? i might do 1 18"q but i hate having the 2200w amp and not being able to push it.


----------



## superdodge2196 (May 21, 2006)

that amp wouldn't push two of them. they are underated. it could handle 2000 watts no problem. also sometimes less is more when it comes to subs. i did a system for a friend with one 12" in a hatch back and it sounded like two of them. people never believe him that its one 12"!


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

get the BTLs bro, nothings TOO loud if your a real audiophile


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Jan 22 2007, 11:18 PM~7059671
> *get the BTLs bro, nothings TOO loud if your a real audiophile
> *


btl's aren't ment for playing music for the ten millionth time posted in this thread.



although those fi q's got me jones-in for a new setup, idk if they're really what i'm lookin for quite yet


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

running two of anything sealed is a waste of money when you could run one vented and its equivalent as the two sealed if not louder... only reason i would say do it is if you dont have enough space to vent and sealed is your only choice...


----------



## doughboi916 (Feb 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 23 2007, 03:11 AM~7061136
> *btl's aren't ment for playing music for the ten millionth time posted in this thread.
> although those fi q's got me jones-in for a new setup, idk if they're really what i'm lookin for quite yet
> *


sure they is, just do it! like NIKE, MEADE uses um for comp and daily :uh: :dunno: 

2 mounths time ill be getting a 15 for a ported setup , but whatever, go with what you feel bro.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by doughboi916_@Jan 23 2007, 09:47 AM~7061551
> *sure they is, just do it! like NIKE,  MEADE uses um for comp and daily  :uh:  :dunno:
> 
> 2 mounths time ill be getting a 15 for a ported setup , but whatever, go with what you feel bro.
> *




umm, the owner, designer, andbuilder of the woofer say that they do not recommend them for daily's as they are spl woofers.... im sure they know being that they are the ones that made it..

not saying they dont sound okay, just saying that for a daily beater they suggest you use something else in their line of woofers other then the btl, thats the whole reason we have the Q. and pretty soon, the new line which is suppose to be between the Q and the BTL series


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

BTL's sound fine for daily in my boys 96 Caprice

bishes get loud and sound good enough to me......


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 23 2007, 03:26 PM~7064393
> *umm, the owner, designer, andbuilder of the woofer say that they do not recommend them for daily's as they are spl woofers.... im sure they know being that they are the ones that made it..
> 
> not saying they dont sound okay, just saying that for a daily beater they suggest you use something else in their line of woofers other then the btl, thats the whole reason we have the Q. and pretty soon, the new line which is suppose to be between the Q and the BTL series
> *


Which may very well be my next subwoofer....the one between q and btl.

dude i wanna upgrade soo bad right now, but there's a couple of woofers i'm waitin on that are bout to debute that i wanna listen to before i make any final decisions......

oh btw, if meade drove his comp vehicle off a cliff and said it'd make the vehicle louder, would you do that too?


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 23 2007, 05:11 AM~7061136
> *btl's aren't ment for playing music for the ten millionth time posted in this thread.
> *


so the ones that Ive seen/heard being abused for the past 3months or so are an oddity?

they can play music just fine :uh: :uh:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 23 2007, 06:02 PM~7065085
> *Which may very well be my next subwoofer....the one between q and btl.
> 
> dude i wanna upgrade soo bad right now, but there's a couple of woofers i'm waitin on that are bout to debute that i wanna listen to before i make any final decisions......
> ...


and Steve doesnt have any competiton vehicles......everything he builds is for daily use


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 23 2007, 05:06 PM~7065112
> *so the ones that Ive seen/heard being abused for the past 3months or so are an oddity?
> 
> they can play music just fine  :uh:  :uh:
> *


must be


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

f**k it i'm gonna order one this week i'll try the q and i'll post back with the results.


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

damn i just checked the site to see if i could order online and the new woffer line is out. its called the BL line check it out.... and i'll post as soon as it comes in.... i already have a ported box built so i'll try it as soon as it gets here. shit i glad i didn't order the q series a couple days ago!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

looks like they've done away with the X series as well


that sucks, great woofer with a great price... all the budget guys and guys restricted to power or mounting depth are shit out of luck when it comes to FI...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 23 2007, 11:55 PM~7067458
> *looks like they've done away with the X series as well
> that sucks, great woofer with a great price... all the budget guys and guys restricted to power or mounting depth are shit out of luck when it comes to FI...
> *


Hooray! No Fi for me! :angry:


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 23 2007, 11:13 PM~7067696
> *Hooray! No Fi for me!  :angry:
> *


and i sold both of my 12's yesterday, i didnt know you wanted one.. and for the record, the x12 IS louder then the cvr...


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 24 2007, 12:15 AM~7067720
> *and for the record, the x12 IS louder then the cvr...
> *


lol stfu


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 23 2007, 10:15 PM~7067720
> *and i sold both of my 12's yesterday, i didnt know you wanted one.. and for the record, the x12 IS louder then the cvr...
> *


wtf ever!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by draarong2004_@Jan 24 2007, 09:53 AM~7070199
> *wtf ever!
> *



i bet you $2k 

send paypals to brahma brian and send a cvr and a fi X to snoopdan and we'll see...

i still cant believe you guys sit here and argue when i've personnaly done this already... you guys havent even heard anything from FI but yet can tell me which is louder when i owned the subs you run 3 systems ago lol and i keep getting louder every system i do so what does that say??

prolly gonna bust a gut if i tell you my four ID8's are louder too :biggrin:


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sporty_@Jan 24 2007, 01:39 PM~7072489
> *i bet you $2k
> 
> send paypals to brahma brian and send a cvr and a fi X to snoopdan and we'll see...
> ...


u fugger, i didn't mean that it wasn't louder, i ment that you sold them u fucker


----------



## themerc (May 14, 2006)

... and I'm just going to argue for educations sake lol. Couldn't it be the enclosure? Because you said you had bad results in a 2.6 cube enclosure at 28 Hz, but I had great results with 2.95 cubes at 32 Hz.

But at the same time, I don't think Fi will be comparable to kicker anymore now that the X series has been eliminated. There's just too much of a price gap now, I got my CVR12 for like $85 shipped. Fi's cheapest 12" sub now is $189 shipped.


----------



## draarong2004 (Feb 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 24 2007, 02:39 PM~7072899
> *... and I'm just going to argue for educations sake lol. Couldn't it be the enclosure? Because you said you had bad results in a 2.6 cube enclosure at 28 Hz, but I had great results with 2.95 cubes at 32 Hz.
> 
> But at the same time, I don't think Fi will be comparable to kicker anymore now that the X series has been eliminated. There's just too much of a price gap now, I got my CVR12 for like $85 shipped. Fi's cheapest 12" sub now is $189 shipped.
> *


very true, dollar for dollar, fi's cheapest sub might be louder then a cvr, but is it louder then say a l5 or cvx at the same price? would it still be considered the same catagory? same power range


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

i guess you can't order with credit card gotta have pay pal... i'll set it up tonight!


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themerc_@Jan 24 2007, 03:39 PM~7072899
> *... and I'm just going to argue for educations sake lol. Couldn't it be the enclosure? Because you said you had bad results in a 2.6 cube enclosure at 28 Hz, but I had great results with 2.95 cubes at 32 Hz.
> 
> But at the same time, I don't think Fi will be comparable to kicker anymore now that the X series has been eliminated. There's just too much of a price gap now, I got my CVR12 for like $85 shipped. Fi's cheapest 12" sub now is $189 shipped.
> *


i had great results from 2.25hz @ 35hz (i think it was 35) and from a 1.25cubed sealed... for my truck, that was pretty much the optimum vented for me... in your car might be different (trunk car install compared to a single cab install)... also, i built 3 different enclosures for the CVR12 becuase at the time all i could afford was wood and i wanted to get better at building...

based on the performance of the X12 and its ability to stay under control at upwards of 500wRMS, i say it is a better all around daily woofer... not to down the CVR, but if you want to get to the nit and grit, it's just a better sub.

no i never said that the CVR cant shake shit around becuase it did for me... ppl where suprised i only had ONE 12" making all that noise (i had the woofer firing directly behind the driver seat and the port firing up right behind the passenger...so the passengers head was about 5" away from the port uffin


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

got the sub on order 1 18" BL series... i didn't have to use pay pal it has a link on the pay pal screen for credit card so i got it to work... should take 3-5 days for build then shipping time.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Jan 24 2007, 11:09 PM~7077246
> *got the sub on order 1 18" BL series... i didn't have to use pay pal it has a link on the pay pal screen for credit card so i got it to work... should take 3-5 days for build then shipping time.
> *



i like this guy already... got any box plans prepared yet? amp for it?


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

roy at audio pro built me a box that is fired thru the back dash into the cab for two 18's ported and it like 10 or 11 cu ft.... it was 14 or 15 but he notch it to fit the nitro when i got it bagged so it went to 10 or 11. after that the i put 15's in it. i will try he sub in this box just to listen to it but the port is in the middle of the two sub openings... will this be ok with one sub to the side and port in the middle? and amp is planet audio 2200d


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by H town_caddyking_@Jan 24 2007, 11:27 PM~7077452
> *roy at audio pro built me a box that is fired thru the back dash into the cab for two 18's ported and it like 10 or 11 cu ft.... it was 14 or 15 but he notch it to fit the nitro when i got it bagged so it went to 10 or 11. after that the i put 15's in it. i will try he sub in this box just to listen to it but the port is in the middle of the two sub openings... will this be ok with one sub to the side and port in the middle? and amp is planet audio 2200d
> *



what you gonna do with the other cut out? screw a piece of mdf over it to block it or is this a two chamber vented enclosure?


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

just block off the opening for now... temp fix just to hear the sub then i'll build anouther one same as the first box but with the port on the far side of the box. i'll run the numbers thru a box program to get the right port size.


----------



## Sporty (Jan 26, 2006)

cool, sounds like your on track


----------



## H town_caddyking (Aug 6, 2005)

sub finaly came in and it looks good .... and man it heavy as hell. i can't wait to hook it up but still too lazy from the weekend. i'll post by the weekend to let eveeryone know how it sounds. i'm also replacing my memphis 5 1/4" power reference with the m-class 6 1/2" components & the front 4x6pr with 4x6 m-class so it sound sound better all around. if any one wants to post pics give me an email and i'll take a few pics next to a couple other subs.


----------

